# Need Advice Quickly!!!



## phoenix911 (Aug 3, 2010)

Although my husband and I have owned a time share space for four years, I wish I had learned about this website before now.  

But since we did not, we are now looking for advice from the more seasoned time sharers to make a decision on an upgrade.

Last week we upgraded from an efficiency in VA Beach, VA to a 3 bedroom, 3 bath lockout 2-story penthouse with 4 balconies unit in VA Beach.  Unfortunately, all our purchases have been through the developer, and we are now stuck to pay the higher purchase price.

The week we had was a so called "red week" in July, and the week we have upgraded to is a "platnium" week in November (not the Thanksgiving week).  We were told that because the unit is a "penthouse" it trades like a "red week".   We purchased in VA Beach because we live only 30 minutes from the site, and when we do not or cannot travel, it offers us an opportunity to take a "stay-cation".  We also do not have any children so initially we thought taking a week later in the year when the human traffic wasn't as great would be a great alternative.  

Of course during the sale, we were told how wonderful the newer unit was and how many ways we could rent it and have it pay for itself (or at least the MF).

At this time, we have already closed on this sale; but we after doing further research, we are now learning that our week is in low demand time period for the beach, and therefore, the unit may or may not rent at the market rate and may not have a high trade value.

After calling back to the marketing dept., we were told that we could exchange our unit for a smaller unit (1 bedroom) during the 4th of July week, and the unit would cost approximately $3,000 more than the larger unit we just purchased.  Unforunately, we financed our orginial unit, and are financing the current upgrade.  The smaller unit would cost us approximately $8 more monthly than the current new monthly fee will be, but the MF currently would be approximately $300/year less.

We are very perplexed at this point and do not want to get any deeper into this muck than we have to in order to make this transaction work for us.

Please send advice a.s.a.p.!

Perplexed in Virginia :annoyed:


----------



## timeos2 (Aug 3, 2010)

*No value. But you owe*

Are you within the period to rescind from your most recent purchase? If so RESCIND TODAY! NOW! This is a real mess.  

If not you are really in a hole. If you owe the majority of the original purchase price what you have isn't worth 10% of the purchase price on any type of resale. They have sold you an unbelievable line of bull regarding the value and you owe money but have nothing of real value to offer for resale or use/trade (an off season beach week is about as low a value as there is in the system of already low value ownerships). 

Get out of what you can (rescind) or get a plan together to try to get out of a very bad bunch of decisions.  Good luck.


----------



## e.bram (Aug 3, 2010)

Off season(any size) at the beach is worthless. get your prime time(any size) unit back. it will always have some value.


----------



## phoenix911 (Aug 3, 2010)

*Perplexed In VA - Need Advice A.S.A.P.*

Thanks for the quick responses.... unfortunately our period to recind passed yesterday.  

Based on your replies, I am gathering that the best thing to do at this point is to trade out of the 3 bedroom penthouse in November, to the 1 bedroom unit in July... although this unit will cost a bit more, the MF will be lower and it is of more value on a trade or exchange.... Am I reading this right?

There are plans to expand the shopping and other venues in the area that the timeshare, Ocean Beach Club, is located.. there is a new phase going up (we are in phase II of their latest development) and it is scheduled to be completed in 2012.... approximately the same time the City of VA Beach will be expanding the shopping venues in that area... I realize that November is not great for beach weather... but in VA around November 7th it is still decent weather...so  perhaps that week's value may increase?

I am searching for any grain of hope that will make our bad decisions less painful... or am I just fooling myself?


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Aug 3, 2010)

phoenix911 said:


> Thanks for the quick responses.... unfortunately our period to recind passed yesterday.
> 
> Based on your replies, I am gathering that the best thing to do at this point is to trade out of the 3 bedroom penthouse in November, to the 1 bedroom unit in July... although this unit will cost a bit more, the MF will be lower and it is of more value on a trade or exchange.... Am I reading this right?
> 
> ...



Hi - In my opinion you are much better off getting the high demand week/smaller unit which also comes with lower MFs. 

Here is my reasoning:

1. You lower your maintenance fees;
2.  You increase the desirability of the unit;
3.  You do not need the additional space;
4.  You will be able to rent the smaller unit in high demand time more easily than to rent the larger unit in low demand time.

You will recoup the additional $8 per month in loan by reducing the MFs.

Don't you enjoy going to the beach more in the summer than in November?

elaine


----------



## phoenix911 (Aug 3, 2010)

*Perplexed in VA - Need Advice A.S.A.P.*

It is not that we necessarily like the beach more in November than in July... but we were looking at the fact that it would be less traffic, and perhaps there were other people in the world that may like to take a quick Fall vacation when the human traffic has died down some.


----------



## timeos2 (Aug 3, 2010)

*Stop paying for more*



phoenix911 said:


> Thanks for the quick responses.... unfortunately our period to recind passed yesterday.
> 
> Based on your replies, I am gathering that the best thing to do at this point is to trade out of the 3 bedroom penthouse in November, to the 1 bedroom unit in July... although this unit will cost a bit more, the MF will be lower and it is of more value on a trade or exchange.... Am I reading this right?
> 
> ...



Yesterday. Wow. That is really a shame.

Not to be flip or mean but you really need to slow down and try to make the best you can out of a really bad bunch of choices. You are thinking about a week of timeshare and when / where it is like it was a full condo with regular real estate values applied (exactly what the developers/sellers want you to think) but unfortunately timeshare is a unique world all it's own where the rules of real estate do not apply. And it as been hit harder by the economic mess than even the extremely hard hit true real estate market was! 

Stop thinking this will increase in value, it will not. Worry about minimizing what you owe while maximizing the value. No timeshare is worth anything except in the most prime, in demand times or if it is part of a system that can leverage values over longer periods (usually some type of points system) so even the slightly off periods have value for use and trade. A fixed ownership in an off time may actually have negative "value" (it costs you more just to own it than it is worth in use/trade or resale).  

Please stop spending money with the developer/retail seller as they have really taken you for a financial hosing so far. They are not painting a real picture, they see you as easy money and you really need to end it ASAP.  

Keep asking questions and hopefully the people here can get you out of this at the lowest possible price and with something of value.


----------



## timeos2 (Aug 3, 2010)

phoenix911 said:


> It is not that we necessarily like the beach more in November than in July... but we were looking at the fact that it would be less traffic, and perhaps there were other people in the world that may like to take a quick Fall vacation when the human traffic has died down some.



The simple answer is that there are far more units available then then there are requests for use. Thus the trade/use/rental value is very very low. While what you say makes some degree of sense the big supply of units wipes out any value that may represent.


----------



## phoenix911 (Aug 3, 2010)

*Perplexed in VA - Need Advice A.S.A.P.*

okay... I totally understand that "haste makes waste"... and evidently we have made a series of very bad and financially wasteful decisions up to this point.    

So should we just hold on to what we have and try to make the best of it through exchanges/ get-a-ways, etc., and not opt for the smaller unit at a higher price and a more valuable week? 

I hate to seem thick, but this situation is really getting to us.... we need to make at least one good decision  

Is there anyway we can salvage this situation?


----------



## teepeeca (Aug 3, 2010)

I don't know the "rescind time" terminology for the state where you bought, but "just maybe", the rescind time might not include weekends---just "business days"; or not include the first day of signing the contract; or someting like that,  If so, "today" might be the last day to rescind.

Please find out the actual rescind time you have.  DO NOT believe what the developer tells you---find out from a "third party"/state agency/people 'in the know".

Maybe, just maybe, you could do it today.  Another thought --- most states have the rescind period starting when you have received ALL of the required paperwork.  If the developer "forgot" to give you a required piece/document, then that could be another out.

If you can't rescind, try for the better "red" time of usage, and smaller unit.

Tony


----------



## e.bram (Aug 3, 2010)

off season(any size) beach = less than worthless
prime season beach(weeks 25-34)(any size) = some value
That is all you have to know


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Aug 3, 2010)

Personally i'd op for the Smaller unit in the better season with the Lower MF and the higher price...But i'm a single father who is bound to the school schedule and i don't plan on ever needing 3br's...and to me a $300 cheaper MF heavily outweighs an $8 increase in the mortgage

If you decision is based on possible rent you can recieve from the unit, then i would go for the smaller unit in the better season, if its based on a real WANT for a 3br unit in November...then i'd stick with that...This isn't really something we can decide for you...You're not going to get much rent for the November week, because rooms are available everywhere around then, BUT it sounds like you'll get better enjoyment out of it

You need to weigh whats more important to YOU, Being able to rent the unit to cover possible additional expenses, or having a large penthouse suite you can enjoy every november


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 3, 2010)

Exactly what date did you sign the contract?  I believe you have 7 days in VA, but that may not include Sat. and Sun.

*I would rescind TODAY - even if you think it might be too late - you have nothing to lose by trying! * 

Then after you get the letter sent, you can do some research, and find out exactly what the rescission date is.  That date is set by LAW, not by what the developer tells you.

Find the info. about rescinding in your purchase papers and follow it EXACTLY - including the mailing method.  Keep a copy of everything and get a return receipt.  Keep your post office receipt.

For some background info. here is an article about rescinding.  I wrote it for a different resort, but everything else applies to you.

Good luck!


----------



## bankr63 (Aug 3, 2010)

*Trade "down"*

I would agree with several other posts here.  If you can't rescind, make the most of what you can get, and that IMO is to take the July 4th week.  If the resort is expanding, that means the value of your off-prime unit will go DOWN.  There will be MORE supply in a period with little demand.  

Would you rather own the nicest house in a slum, or a little cottage on a big lot in the ritziest neighborhood?  Which one do you think will be more desirable to the masses?  Even with developer prices and payments, the biggest cost you will have in the long run is the MF, so $25/mo less in MF against $8 more in payments is a really good tradeoff in the overall long-term cost of ownership equation.

Good luck in your deliberations!

M Ross


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 3, 2010)

GO TO THE POST OFFICE NOW and send a rescission letter, return receipt requested.  Do it anyway, and maybe it will work.  I would call the state's attorney general and report them, too.  Despicable salespeople.


----------



## phoenix911 (Aug 3, 2010)

*Perplexed in VA Need Advice A.S.A.P.*

Thanks to all of you who have chimend in with your thoughts and suggestions. 

I checked with the Virginia State Consumer's Affairs Bureau, and learned that in Virginia the rescinding period for a timeshare contract is 7 days.  The time begins running 24 hours after the paperwork is signed and ends 7 days afterwards... weekends are included in the count.  Therefore, our out ended last night at midnight  

Unfortunately for us, we are now stuck with a good property and a lousy week    However, we will take you advice under advisement and trade down to the one bedroom unit with the better week.

I really feel duped  but I can only blame myself for not doing more thorough research and "looking before I lept".   

If nothing else, perhaps our situation will serve as an example of what not to do for those who have not gotten themselves in this timeshare quagmire yet.:deadhorse:


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 3, 2010)

> However, we will take you advice under advisement and trade down to the one bedroom unit with the better week.



I think that is really smart, and you should just put the other stuff behind you, and be glad you still have a good option left.

And don't feel like the Lone Ranger - the vast majority of us bought from the developer before we found TUG!  Including me!


----------



## phoenix911 (Aug 4, 2010)

*Perplexed in VA --- Need Advice A.S.A.P. - & the Plot Thickens*

Okay, as an update to my posts yesterday.... on the advice of many, we attempted to rescind the offer...unfortunately, by the time we discovered that we might be able to still do this by midnight, the Post Office was closed   so we located an on-line mail service that had a link to the USPS (figured it must be legit because of its connectivity) and wrote the recision letter and paid to have it sent certified mail, return receipt.:whoopie: 

But, we found out today from the mailing company, that in order to have the letter post marked for yesterday, the order would have had to be placed with them by 2 p.m. yesterday.... therefore, the letter is being processed today with today's date and will be received at the company in 2 days.
Because the order was already being processed, they could not cancel the orrder and refund my $12.50 (more money lost) 

So now this company will receive a notice to rescind letter that is absolutely meaningless and we have now acquired the new lousy week at the beautiful location  

While surfing the net trying to find advice and help (prior to locating this site) I came across a company that promised resale of timeshares at a profit.... but of course that came with an up front fee  

We figured this was another way to rip us off, so we did not buy into that scam   Next, we found a company named Professional Time Share Services... :whoopie: 

I spoke with a rep there today, and they guarantee that they can negotiate with the companies using fraud, misinformation, etc. as reasons why this and our prior contract should be negated.  She claims this company has a 100% success rate, and have a B+ Better Business Rating.  

But of course... there is a fee associated with this service as well For a refundable $2,495.00 they will advocate on our behalf to get us from under both contracts, and if they are not successful, we get a full refund  

Have any of you more seasoned TS vets ever heard of this company, and if so are they reputable?


----------



## MichaelColey (Aug 4, 2010)

Don't throw good money after bad.

Perhaps they'll accept the recision letter anyway, even if it's a day late.  I doubt it, but at least you're not out much money for trying that.


----------



## theo (Aug 4, 2010)

*"Refund" is highly unlikely --- at best*



phoenix911 said:


> Next, we found a company named Professional Time Share Services... and they guarantee that they can negotiate with the companies using fraud, misinformation, etc. as reasons why this and our prior contract should be negated.  She claims this company has a 100% success rate, and have a B+ Better Business Rating.
> 
> But of course... there is a fee associated with this service as well For a refundable $2,495.00 they will advocate on our behalf to get us from under both contracts, and if they are not successful, we get a full refund
> 
> Have any of you more seasoned TS vets ever heard of this company, and if so are they reputable?



Right off the bat, *anyone* claiming a 100% success rate at *anything* is obviously lying right from the git go. 

I have certainly never heard of this particular company, but rest assured that no "upfront fee" entity is in the business of issuing refunds. Their goal is to take your money --- not refund it.

Forewarned is forearmed. Proceed at your own peril.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 4, 2010)

ANY TS related business that charges a large upfront fee is a scam - don't do it!


----------



## shawn (Aug 4, 2010)

I hope ther is a nice hot place for all the scamers out there that are trying to prey off of peoples bad decisions and just trying to get out of a bad choice. 

I have also been hit by timeshare advocacy international which is the same thing you are describing the office is listed to be in TN but the call came fron FL. BIG flag.

claimming  they can get me totaly out of my contract which is only 6 weeks old for a 2499.00 fee might me same branch of scam.


----------



## phoenix911 (Aug 4, 2010)

*Perplexed in VA...Need Advice A.S.A.P. -Update*

That was my gut feeling... but my gut has been wrong lately... so I thought I'd better check....12 heads are better than one when it comes to this crap:rofl: 

Thanks gang... you are the best!


----------



## jmzf1958 (Aug 4, 2010)

Try to follow up your recission notice with a phone call.  You may end up getting someone nice who will accept the recission. Try whatever might work.  You never know!


----------



## phoenix911 (Aug 4, 2010)

*Perplexed in VA...Need Advice A.S.A.P. - Update*

So I should call on Friday when they receive it?


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Aug 4, 2010)

Heres my opinion i'd call as soon as possible..


tell them you mailed the letter on(Give the Date MAILED, Not post marked) and that you were wondering if they had gotten it yet(Obviously they didn't)...Say oh..."Well Since the letter is in the mail, you'll probly recieve it later today" "is there any information i can give you now that can help the Recission along"(No breath between those two lines...so they don't have a chance to think)

Kill with kindness, DON'T LIE, but don't give out encriminating evidence and remember they all work for YOU...thats my advice...it worked with Cancelling a "Vitamin Suppliment" Order i made that suddenly became a subscription... Remember even if you didn't...CONVEY that you did everything right....and that you are trying to help THEM


----------



## MichaelColey (Aug 4, 2010)

*More about Professional Timeshare Services, LLC*

Their "mailing address" is at the UPS Store: http://www.theupsstorelocal.com/0033/

From the following articles, it sounds like it is associated with another company: 1 2.  This other company has an F rating with the BBB and has filed for bankruptcy and closed down.

Run away.


----------



## jmzf1958 (Aug 4, 2010)

I would.  I would do all I could to rescind.  If it turns out you can't rescind, at least you tried, then you can make the best use out of it.  Just be friendly, but persistent, talk to the manager if you need to.   That's what I would do.  Good luck.


----------



## theo (Aug 4, 2010)

*Don't overwork the phones...*



phoenix911 said:


> So I should call on Friday when they receive it?



Since phone calls are not any valid part of the contract rescission process in *any* state, I personally would *not* recommend initiating too much phone conversation. 

If you decide to call at all, I would do so only *once*, ASAP, stating nothing more than that you are rescinding and have already mailed your contract cancellation paperwork per the instructions provided. Maybe you'll get lucky and they will process the cancellation without regard to the late date. 
That's about your real only shot at contract rescission, as I see it.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 4, 2010)

If you call, you are likely to face another sales presentation in which you will be hammered for rescinding, and I'm not sure it will help.  If you do call, be prepared for them to give you a tough time.


----------



## phoenix911 (Aug 4, 2010)

*Perplexed in VA... Need Advice A.S.A.P. - Update*

Sounds reasonable... I will make a call tomorrow and see what happens.

Also, thanks for those article links... that was the same company that called me... the vultures are surely circling us... glad I found you guys.... this blog has been such a blessing to us... I joined TUG today!

Thanks again gang


----------



## teepeeca (Aug 4, 2010)

*phoenix911*

Print out and keep your internet corespondence regarding the online USPS rescission, showing when you sent the rescission notice.  It mighrt give you a stronger position, showing that you "did" rescind" within the alloted time, and the postmarked date was actually incorrect.

If need-be, you will have that to show to the company tht you "did" actually rescind "on-time".  Then, if they give you an argument, you have that "information" to back up your position.

Tony


----------



## funtime (Aug 4, 2010)

Your penthouse unit sounds lovely.  The smaller unit would be better but I can see why you went for the penthouse.  Stick around tug and learn a lot about timesharing.  Funtime


----------



## PhillyChic (Aug 8, 2010)

phoenix911 said:


> Sounds reasonable... I will make a call tomorrow and see what happens.



If you don't mind Phoenix, I'm interested to know if the resort honored the rescission or not. Let us know if it worked?


----------



## phoenix911 (Aug 9, 2010)

*Perplexed in VA... Need Advice Quickly*

Hi guys... 

I will find out today if it worked or not.  When I called the latter part of last week, it was not in their system yet showing that we asked to have the contract rescinded, and I was told that the person that I needed to speak with was out until today.  

Unfortunately, I think they had to have it in hand by midnight of the seventh day, not that we sent it by then... but I will let you guys know what I find out.

Thanks for caring and sharing


----------



## foreverloves (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm hoping it works for you!! Keep us posted!


----------



## phoenix911 (Aug 10, 2010)

*Need Advice A.S.A.P. - Update*

 Hi gang....

Here is the final outcome of our dillema...

They received the rescind letter, but being that it was posted for the 4th and not the 3rd (regardless of the fact that this was the date we paid for it on line), it was too late.

I was told today that the paperwork had all been processed and the deeds had been registered.

Therefore, the only other options we had at this point was to take a smaller unit for a little more than what we paid for the larger unit and a red week, or try to push the cancelation through and go back to the original unit that neither my husband or I am interested in going back to.

Sooooo, we decided at this time, to hold on to what we have just brought, try to pay it off early, and wait to see if they come up with a better deal/transfer option in the future... 

Although we appreciate all of the great information and advice you guys shared with us... we have decided that although this might not be the most popular week to attract persons to the area.... there are some folk out there in the world that may enjoy coming to VA Beach during the off season when the tourists are mostly gone, the bargains are better at the stores, and the service is better because of less persons to attend to, and it is still fairly warm (around 70 degrees) that time of year.  No one may get into the beach water, but there is an indoor pool.... 

So, if any one knows of any one like that  please forward them to us.


----------



## PhillyChic (Aug 10, 2010)

phoenix911 said:


> Hi gang....
> 
> Here is the final outcome of our dillema...
> 
> ...



How badly would you like this purchase to go away and go back to what you originally owned before 'upgrading'? You can get it done if you're willing to put a bit of time and effort into it.

I mainly ask because at least if the first one was paid off alrready, you wouldn't be sinking even more money into the developer that you'll never get back. If you're satisfied with it - Enjoy!

And the deeds have not been processed yet. NOTHING in a retail sales contract ever gets processed until after the rescission period. It's too much effort to get it all undone if it kicks.


----------



## djs (Aug 10, 2010)

This is too late for you, but hopefully someone else who does a google search and finds this thread will benefit.

In large cities there are often post offices that are open until midnight, or even later.  If you have reached your last day, it is well worth a multi-hour drive in order to drop off a rescission letter at one of these post offices, although make sure it's actually brought up to a human who can stamp the letter.


----------



## phoenix911 (Aug 11, 2010)

*Need Advice A.S.A.P...Perplexed in VA - follow up*

Unfortunately, we had financed the first one   and it was not paid off... we still owed quite a bit on that one. So they rolled the equity into the new loan with no down payment and we are now financing that one 

We truly wish we had found this community long before we got involved in the first transaction; but now that we have... we will not make these mistakes again going forward... and will work to pay this one off as quickly as possible.

Also, Hampton Roads is not considered a big city area, so there are no post offices open after 5 p.m., trust me, I did consider that... However with the economic downturn, even the main post offices now opens later in the morning and closes earlier in the afternoon ...


----------



## PhillyChic (Aug 11, 2010)

It is a common misconception that after the rescission period you are just out of luck, you own it forever. While it can be difficult to cancel your purchase, it is in NO WAY impossible (though the developers would love you to think that). Remember, they are a business like any other and the last thing they want is to be shut down and/or investigated. If you can make them believe that you wil NEVER EVER go away, or stop complaining to the regulators they are afraid of (Better Business Bureau complaints are laughed at - BBB has no authority whatsoever), you will get the contract cancelled. 

Squeaky wheel gets the oil as it were.

And I don't mean call them up and scream at them. Most people don't realize this is going to hurt your cause much more than help. Would you want to go out of your way to help someone who's nasty to you? Or would you more want to help the person who's crying?

Again, the best this will do is get you back to your original contract, but at least you'll have lower payments for a more powerful week trade wise. And it's going to be easier to sell if you ever want to.

I'm happy to help if you want to try it.


----------



## phoenix911 (Aug 11, 2010)

*Need Advice A.S.A.P. - Perplexed in VA - reply*

I truly understand that being rude will get nothing accomplished... we have remained very cordial and upbeat with everyone we have spoken with.  

Your advice is welcomed and we will take it under consideration, although I believe my husband has become weary of this whole thing and resigned to just dealing with the situation for now....

If we do decide to continue to whine about this to them until they do reinstate our old contract, I will let you know..

Thanks again


----------



## PhillyChic (Aug 11, 2010)

Well best of luck & I hope you do get to enjoy your penthouse. The unit does sound quite lovely!

Cheers!


----------



## foreverloves (Aug 13, 2010)

It's probably incredibly complicated to get this deal undone now. You tried.  I'm sorry you were swindled, but it's probably easier to say "what's done is done".  

I can't say I know too many people who want to go to Virginia Beach in November.  Sadly, it's not quite far enough south to be really warm, but like you said, there is an indoor pool.  Quite frankly, the only thing I might do now is let the resort know that you did not appreciate their very high pressure and misleading tactics, and you'll be sure to let EVERYONE know your experience.  They probably won't care, but hey.  It'll make you feel better!

In the meantime, there may be ways to trade this or find some value out of it. I hope you can.  Now that you have found TUG, lesson learned!!


----------



## SPG900NY (Aug 13, 2010)

You say you were considering going to a smaller unit, so perhaps you don't need all that space and can rent whatever side would be more attractive in an ad or when given to the resort for rental? That way you could still enjoy your TS and also know that part of your annual fees will likely be paid by renting? It sounds lovely all told, so even if you took the "less desirable" side, you'd probably enjoy it AND have a better chance of renting the rest?

 I can assure you, there ARE people who enjoy the beach offseason. We went to Cape Cod last February of all months, just to get a nice getaway where no one would be around. We loved it.

Good luck, and welcome to TUG!


----------



## phoenix911 (Aug 13, 2010)

*Need Advice A.S.A.P. -- Perplexed in VA - Follow Up*

Wow... we made the TUG Newsletter! Hopefully, someone will learn from our mistakes...  

We received an electronic survey, and I definately told them exactly what I thought about their operation..  and you are correct... it won't make a difference to them, but I felt better 

As for the LO, yes, we will be doing exactly that... thanks for the suggestions and the encouraging words about there being people in the world that DO like a quiet beach get-a-2way in the Fall during the tourist off-season... that's what we are counting on


----------



## Asia2000 (Aug 17, 2010)

From reading this post, it looks like you did everything possible to make this situation as good as it can be.  I would venture to say that a higher than expected percentage of people on TUG have made some very poor decisions in the past prompting them to seek a site like TUG.  They don't talk about it much (in order to save face), but you are most definitely not alone, so do not beat yourself up.  

Even after reading TUG, I nearly made some very bad moves and possibly still did anyways, but life goes on.  Enjoy your vacations.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 17, 2010)

I hate the "Gotcha Game" that developers play.  Don't believe the line that the deed is recorded.  I would have contacted the county (still would do it), and I would ask if the deed is official, and if it isn't, I would tell the county that you rescinded.  Then I would call the resort back and say, "Hey, good news for me, because the deed is not recorded, so I told the county not to record it, because I did rescind."  

15 days would be good for all states to increase the rescission time on a purchase like this, with liar salespeople and sales tactics so beyond pushy, these sales jerks make a used car salesman look like saints.  :annoyed:

We have good friends who just went to a sales presentation and were told they could rent II Getaways to their friends and family to pay the payments on the timeshare.


----------



## kasteer (Aug 17, 2010)

Edit: Just found that the information I posted was already posted (about the 7 day period in Virginia).


----------



## DonM (Aug 17, 2010)

*Sorry for your situation*

The other day I was listening to a radio station that had a syndicated financial help program where you would call in and ask advice.

A caller said he bought a used car, and was promised that it was in great working order. The car broke down that very day. The dealer refused to do anything saying it was buyer beware. The financial guy said that the dealer was right- that the fine print on used cars in most states protects the dealer. The financial person went on th say he knew how he could get the dealer to either repair the car or refund the callers money. He said if the caller was willing to wear a sign outside the dealers business (after checking with the police on how far away he had to be) that said something to the effect of , *"Talk to me before you buy here"*, the Dealer would rectify the situation. The financial guy said not to say anything bad about the dealer- just to warn people what had happened to the caller.

Now I know this is not a car dealer, but why couldn't the same apply here? The developer misled (lied) to you. If you could do this to him when he has a major sales effort going on it might work.

Good luck
don


----------

